# just one of those days!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I finally motivated to get Tito outside today and do a little training.
And it was just one of those days :doh:
I swear he took a "stoooopid pill" this morning with his breakfast.
I gave him a right back cast, and he did a lovely right OVER :doh:.
Gave him a left back cast, he did a very nice RIGHT back :doh:
Blew the come in whistle, he just sat there and stared at me as if I had just landed from another planet. :doh: MORE THAN ONCE :doh::doh:
Sent him on a straight BACK line, and he took off on a diagonal :doh:.
It was very hard to quit on a success today, sheeeesh.
Oh, except his marking was pretty nice. So we quit right after that.
This used to happen once in a while in obedience training, too. He would have one of those days where I felt he had never been to a training class in his life.
Guess today was just one of those days!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I don't understand a thing you said. 

So the marking was good huh? Must have been a good day. :curtain:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds very frustrating. Maybe Tito was just checking to see if you remembered. LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tito was testing your perserverance!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tito, why? Are you testing limits too?

I know exactly where you are coming from. Faelan was having one of those weeks! Obedience (breaking stays), agility (knocking bars) and field - oh very, very naughty in field, glad we weren't on birds or who knows what he might have decided to do.


----------

